# apps for tourists?



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am flying off to Washington DC training to New London CT train back to Washington DC and Flying back to my safe Alaska.

are there any apps you would suggest i have?

Sylvia


i did find one called "Ride Metro"


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I am flying off to Washington DC training to New London CT train back to Washington DC and Flying back to my safe Alaska.
> 
> are there any apps you would suggest i have?
> 
> ...


There are some DC guide maps. Not specifically for iPad but maybe they would be with looking over. How long will you be around the areas?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the *DC Metro Map* app on my iPhone. It's worked pretty good for me the few times I've used it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my son is in the CG academy for a week so me and my family well explore there. it is just a few days.  July 18 - 23 approx. my DH in to the diff war memorials. I am trying to expose my DD to world outside AK 
I will look up the DC Metro map
sylvia


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd put on Yelp if you don't have it already, there are so many restaurants to choose from there, this will be a great guide.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Yelp 

well look into it
sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

What type of things are you all interested in maybe we could have some suggestions too


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

public transportation
museums
I think I'll find a newspaper for the area
local attractions
I have never been past Texas!
sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ak rain said:


> public transportation
> museums
> I think I'll find a newspaper for the area
> local attractions
> ...


Ok I had whoe thing typed up and lost it. Arrgghhhh.

Short version - Mystic Seaport is fun and not too far from the Academy, Newport RI could be Fun for the mansions (we keep meaning to do that ourselves) it is about an hour away. Old Sturbride Village (about an hour and 20 min north) might be fun. There are 2 Casinos not too far away. Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun might be worth checking into who could be appearing there too. (we keep saying we are going to do one of the ferry packages from here and go over with friends but haven't made it yet)

Of if they give you the chance for a tour of the Academy (a more in depth one) jump at it. Hubby did it when nephew was stationed ther and loved it.

Hmmm. The Mark Twain house may be near ther too And the idea of looking at local papers is brilliant. You could find out if any special events are going on. Also check the chambers of commerce for the different areas.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Two other apps I have for travel but haven't had a chace to try out are Trip Advisor and Where.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

rho said:


> Two other apps I have for travel but haven't had a chace to try out are Trip Advisor and Where.


I like TripAdvisor, I use it in combination with Yelp when looking for things to do or places to eat.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool you guys. Yes we well have tour of CG Academy my 17yo has a week long program there. He wants into Academy next year and this program is introduction of sorts. I well checkout Trip Adviser and Where. I can make a list of sits suggested.

thank you
sylvia

I keep getting side tracked in the apps found Tiki Premium simple free fun


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I spent a month in DC a long time ago, and loved riding the metro all over.  My favorites are the Zoo and the Smithsonian museum complex.  I spent many days enjoying them and going all to these places by myself.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Smithsonian is on top my list
Sylvia


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

just wanted to report we had so much fun. my sons time in Coast Guard Academy was fun, I find myself more supportive of it. (a bit less scared of it anyway) Apps - the metro one used most.  YELP and WHERE used some. I averaged 7.5 miles daily walking. we were real hot. tried to time mid day in in museums. lots and lots and lots of people.  used most the NP map of area. museums kept me busy. one goofaw we had 3 hotel arrangements set up an paid and 1 did not show anything, we are still contesting that one we had to pay again for another room.  anyway thank you guys for suggestions on Apps. I come back to an announcement on K3 - I like it, how do I get it from want to need? hmm  my husband stated well the kids could use a kindle! but don't know thinking about it.
Sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just last night I noticed one for the American Museum of Natural History in New York City.  Haven't tried it myself.

Mystic Aquarium and Mystic Seaport are awesome, though I don't know of any apps for them!


----------

